

Kissing up Like a Pro: A New Study Says How to Do It Right - cwan
http://www.fins.com/Finance/Articles/SB128870975387253051/Kissing-up-Like-a-Pro-A-New-Study-Says-How-to-Do-It-Right?Type=5

======
wallflower
This method is much more effective (in personal experience):

> Charlie [Munger] also talks about Ben Franklin working the system: "As he
> was rising from obscurity in Philadelphia and wanted the approval of some
> important man, Franklin would often maneuver that man into doing Franklin
> some unimportant favor, like lending Franklin a book. Thereafter, the man
> would admire and trust Franklin more because a nonadmired and nontrusted
> Franklin would be inconsistent with the appraisal implicit in lending
> Franklin the book."

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=145544>

~~~
MrFlibble
I heartily agree. Getting someone to do you a favor, even a small one, is
indeed a very effective way to gain trust & build rapport. When I first
learned of this concept I was skeptical, so I made a conscious effort to see
if it would actually work at my job. Indeed, even a simple "could you grab me
a cup of coffee while you're getting one for yourself" favor resulted
(usually) in a slight uptick in the other person's perception and treatment of
me.

The human psyche is pretty fascinating at times.

------
GiraffeNecktie
My own method is to tell the boss when he or she is wrong and don't back down
(although if the bosses want to ignore or overrule my objections that's their
perogative).

That's my way of saying "Hey I think you're a smart self-confident individual
who is more interested in discovering the truth than feeling a tongue snaking
up your backside."

A good boss should be flattered by that stance.

~~~
MrFlibble
I knew a fellow who was fairly rich from years of accumulating rental
properties. He just worked because he enjoyed it. He called his passive rental
income his "Fuck You Money" and behaved accordingly. Never rude, just not
afraid to speak his mind. All the higher ups loved him because he told it like
it was with no fear of losing his job and he wound up with more job security
than the suck ups.

------
mcritz
My "kissing up" tips include working smart, genuinely enjoying my work,
sharing my ideas, and listening more than speaking.

------
khookie
Wow this sounds like the complete opposite of PG.

~~~
anonymous246
Looks like you didn't read the article: "overt ingratiation can backfire." :)

